# Bengal Owners in Hull?



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone in Hull got a Bengal male they want to use as a stud? My female is driving me absolutely nuts with her constant calling. Anyone out there that can help? 

She ia gorgeous and I dont normally like using hormone injections to take her out of heat. 

Anyone out there interested?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So get her neutered!

Why have kittens just to shut her up! that's no good reason at all! :bash:

Or did you get her to breed her deliberately?

If you are going to breed her you need to do a bit more than advertise on a forum for a stud - like any stud will do! You research pedigrees and do it properly.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You got the kitten last week My 2 Cats and now you are going to breed from her even though she is too young. Why do pedigree cats end up being used for breeding regardless of whether they have papers or not, why cant people neuter them and just have them as pets :devil:
Im sorry, but it had to be said


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

She was in heat when I bought her. As I'm sure your aware spaying a cat in heat can potentially cause complications due to the increased blood flow, engorged tissues etc.

Sorry the post offends you.

Oh and my other cat was nuetered immediately upon me getting her. I have put thought into this and already arranged potential homes for a litter.

After doing a bit more reading I AM going to go for the hormone injections for now. I did more reading into the potential age for breeding and feel she is too young at the moment to breed ( sorry I've been up most of the night and posted here before I started doing reading.) No I havent bred cats before(althought I have done with some other species) so YES i should have read before posting.


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

there are bengal tigers in hull >???:whistling2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought bengal breeders spayed before selling as pets as a rule.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> I thought bengal breeders spayed before selling as pets as a rule.


 
Only good ones:bash:


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

My Bengal wasn't neutered by the breeder but we didnt intend on having babies and he was done last week. Had a bit of a situation myself this weekend as this thread shows........ 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/483630-omg.html

People are only concerned for animals not trying to be judgemental I don't think. Or at least I hope not. I've appreciated the input and think maybe Bengals are just little tramps!!!!!!


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

hephev said:


> People are only concerned for animals not trying to be judgemental I don't think. Or at least I hope not. I've appreciated the input and think maybe Bengals are just little tramps!!!!!!


Thanks hephev... appreciate that and yeah my wee girl is definately a tramp. lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

exoticskeepers said:


> She was in heat when I bought her. .


So then you knew she would be making a lot of noise, so if you weren't prepared to put up with that, then you shouldn't have taken her! 

It's been well documentated on here just how vocal a cat the Bengal is, without the added factor of being in season and with cats it isn't called "calling" for fun!

You knew that was the reason why you were offered her in the first place anyway, cos I'm not stupid and I recognise that cat - this is her 4th home and she's still a kitten and you wanted to breed her a week after you took her on, just because her calling was driving you nuts! 


hephev said:


> People are only concerned for animals not trying to be judgemental I don't think. Or at least I hope not. I've appreciated the input and think maybe Bengals are just little tramps!!!!!!


All cats are little tramps, it's the way they reproduce, because they don't ovulate until they are mated, which means if they aren't mated when they come into season, they just keep coming into season until they are and with each season they become more and more frustrated and more and more desperate and that's the reason why they should be neutered before they begin to have seasons.

And actually, I am being judgmental and I will hold my hand up to that, because of the situation with this poor cat!!

I am thinking of the cat, which seems to be more than other people have done!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/430893-missy-pictures.html

well your cat looks very much like this cat


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

feorag said:


> So then you knew she would be making a lot of noise, so if you weren't prepared to put up with that, then you shouldn't have taken her!
> 
> It's been well documentated on here just how vocal a cat the Bengal is, without the added factor of being in season and with cats it isn't called "calling" for fun!
> 
> ...


 


> After doing a bit more reading I AM going to go for the hormone injections for now. I did more reading into the potential age for breeding and feel she is too young at the moment to breed ( sorry I've been up most of the night and posted here before I started doing reading.) No I havent bred cats before(althought I have done with some other species) so YES i should have read before posting.


Did you read the above at all?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I did, but it hasn't changed my opinion at all.

Like i said you obviously didn't do any research into breeding cats before you got her, otherwise you would have known she would come straight back into season, within a week or 2 of the last one and also that she was far too young to breed yet.

And you obviously still intend to breed her, without papers, and I just don't agree with it!


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

feorag said:


> And you obviously still intend to breed her, without papers, and I just don't agree with it!


Ok so another one of the RFUK mind readers. Had on on Pm that was also able to tell me exactly what I was thinking. You dont know me or what my intentions are so where do you get off telling me what i'm 'obviously' intending?



feorag said:


> Like i said you obviously didn't do any research into breeding cats before you got her


I admitted that in my post quoted above. Again I made a post while half asleep and without researching myself so sue me. I admitted to it and apologised for it. So what more would you like?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nor do i, if you`re going to breed cats, why not do it properly?

any decent stud cat owner wouldnt touch her with a barge pole with no papers anyway.

not to mention blood tests for STI`s


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

is it the same cat?


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

I love this site... ask a simple question and get a lynch mob after ya when even after admitting to making an error of judgement.

This is my last post on here guys (and I mean on this forum). 

My appologies that my question offended you all. I have defended my question by admitting I made a mistake and apologised for it both publically and via pm. And yet you still feel need to take the moral high ground.

I'll pm admin to remove my account now.

Cheers


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yes its the same cat, or she spookily has a twin with the same nick in her ear.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

exoticskeepers can you open up your pms i need a chat


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

temerist said:


> is it the same cat?


oo yes


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> is it the same cat?


Yes, 4 homes in her short life - seemingly because nobody bothered their *rse to get her neutered and so she keeps coming into season and making a noise! :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, 4 homes in her short life - seemingly because nobody bothered their *rse to get her neutered and so she keeps coming into season and making a noise! :bash:


sh*tee me


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

heart broken reading this..

I rehomed a bengal from here.. the lady gave me him because i was the only one that asked when he could be neutered ( he was 16 weeks when he arrived).. what his fave toys were and what he liked to eat... all the other Pms were about breeding him

my male is neutered and noisy and energetic and I love him that way.. its a bengal trait for sure

not everyone understands bengals or how to be good bengal owners..

so bloody sad


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't believe how much this poor thing is getting passed around, how people can bring their selves to do such a thing is beyond me. I hope she finds a home who loves and properly cares for her, better sooner rather than later.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

if it is the same cat then emma j has screwed someone yet again! funny how they both have a nick in the same ear and connor has identified that as his cat 

took this cat off connor on the promise he would get a skunk kit off angel who shes told people she isnt breeding, but secretly is.........she tells some she is, tells some she isnt though she fails to realise people talk on here and i know most of the people who she has told lies to. She actually told someone that she had lied to connor to get that cat and he wasnt goin to get a kit off her, and now, if it is missy looks like shes sold it without tellin him, meaning no cat and no kit. how deceitful, its bad enough takin adults for a ride but rippin off a 13 yr old kid, thats just low!!! it isnt a co incidence that the skunk she was rehomin is also with this exoticskeepers is it?:whistling2:

well i will eat my hat, and say a public apology to pouchie, fixx, loulou, and pimperella...........she is the theiving two faced lyin little swine you all said she was a while back!!! to think i gave her chance upon chance n defended her when all that stuff was kickin off...... i bellieve in karma though, i truly do


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cant believe anyone would get a particular breed of cat or dog without asking what they were like to live with.

bengals are pretty but i`d never buy one!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if it is the same cat then emma j has screwed someone yet again! funny how they both have a nick in the same ear and connor has identified that as his cat
> 
> took this cat off connor on the promise he would get a skunk kit off angel who shes told people she isnt breeding, but secretly is.........she tells some she is, tells some she isnt though she fails to realise people talk on here and i know most of the people who she has told lies to. She actually told someone that she had lied to connor to get that cat and he wasnt goin to get a kit off her, and now, if it is missy looks like shes sold it without tellin him, meaning no cat and no kit. how deceitful, its bad enough takin adults for a ride but rippin off a 13 yr old kid, thats just low!!! it isnt a co incidence that the skunk she was rehomin is also with this exoticskeepers is it?:whistling2:
> 
> well i will eat my hat, and say a public apology to pouchie, fixx, loulou, and pimperella...........she is the theiving two faced lyin little swine you all said she was a while back!!!


 
tried telling u babe... tried telling you lol



poor emma J everyone said..

poor emma J my frikking arse..


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sparkle said:


> tried telling u babe... tried telling you lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i knew she wsaa a shit bag, but gave her the benefit of the doubt cos people like her need help, but shes chucked it in our faces too many times now


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> cant believe anyone would get a particular breed of cat or dog without asking what they were like to live with.
> 
> bengals are pretty but i`d never buy one!


 they are hard work but worth it but only if you REALLY research and know what you are doing.. I researched fir years before i got mine.. even then hes only a cross bengal but still full bengal personality and noisy and VERY hard work..

im beyond heartbroken for this female cat.. I wish i was closer id try to rescue her.. she will be so bloody unsettled by now 

ALL my cats are neutered ... id never breed only keep.. this cat needs a safe forever home that fully understands the implications of having a bengal!!!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i knew she wsaa a shit bag, but gave her the benefit of the doubt cos people like her need help, but shes chucked it in our faces too many times now


 
she is addicted to cycling animals in and out her home, I agree she needs professional help but animals are the ones who are suffering because of her behaviours.. i feel more sorry for them..

someone needs to try to actually rescue this female bengal before shes passed to another idiot who doesnt know what they need

If connor is not going to get what he was promised from Emma J shouldnt he be able to take the cat back and rehome it with a bengal rescue or something... 

God I dont know.. I just feel really upset probably because bengals have a special place in my heart and I know peopel just dont know what they are getting into when they take one on then they find they cant cope.. and sell on .. etc


----------



## loginnumber2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rescue her from where exactly? Shes here and she's staying here. When I take on an animal I dont get rid just because something wasnt quite what I expected. So why not just back the **** off before slating everything and everyone. I asked a question. I took the advice on board but then the RFUK witchhunt started as per ****ing usual.

So I made a statement that the noise drove me nuts. Shes booked in for hormone injections tomorrow at 3... that will bring her out of heat then she is going to get spayed. Problem solved. 

No wonder newbies wont post on here when they see what a witchhunt this turns into. 

Admin this is a duplicate account.I opened this so 1. I could respond here. 2 Let the people know that left visitor messages on the other account that my posting rights were removed instead of me being banned or deleted as originally requested. I believe this is a banning matter along with the language used above. The registering email was [email protected] hotmail.com . Can I be removed now from the witchhunt.

Thanks


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

is exotickeepers aware that they have been SOLD a cat that was given away for free? are they aware this is conners cat and the poor lad now has no cat and will never get a skunk.

my wife was offered the same deal a skunk kit in exchange for a puppy, this was after she was already offered and adult skunk by emma, Jan spent a small fortune kitting out a whole room for the skunk and buying loads of stuff for it, never really got a proper explanation as to why she never got the skunk. Jan was heartbroken when she didnt get the skunk

I know Jan was very fond of emma and also stuck up for her on numerous occasions but I am honestly appauled by this behaviour


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

temerist said:


> is exotickeepers aware that they have been SOLD a cat that was given away for free? are they aware this is conners cat and the poor lad now has no cat and will never get a skunk.
> 
> my wife was offered the same deal a skunk kit in exchange for a puppy, this was after she was already offered and adult skunk by emma, Jan spent a small fortune kitting out a whole room for the skunk and buying loads of stuff for it, never really got a proper explanation as to why she never got the skunk. Jan was heartbroken when she didnt get the skunk
> 
> I know Jan was very fond of emma and also stuck up for her on numerous occasions but I am honestly appauled by this behaviour


the cat wasnt even given away for free! it was in exchange for a kit!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

thats what i ment, he was ment to get a kit and she got the cat but no money changed hands, glad i put my foot down with jan when she was offered the same swap


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its awful all round.

connor gets ripped off, person with cat now has paid for a cat that wasnt sellers to sell.

and the cat gets shoved around.

4 homes already is terrible.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

loginnumber2 said:


> Rescue her from where exactly? Shes here and she's staying here. When I take on an animal I dont get rid just because something wasnt quite what I expected. So why not just back the **** off before slating everything and everyone. I asked a question. I took the advice on board but then the RFUK witchhunt started as per ****ing usual.
> 
> So I made a statement that the noise drove me nuts. Shes booked in for hormone injections tomorrow at 3... that will bring her out of heat then she is going to get spayed. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


 
You have been sold a cat that was given to someone free for something in return

YOU post on a forum wanting to breed a bengal that you cant cope with!!!

Your post was not intitally asking for help it was trying to breed a WAY TOO young female cat quickly to SHUT HER UP cos you cant cope with her in heat. bengals are not just pretty cats they need a special type of care and they can be VERY vical for hours on end at night.. they are energetic and loving yes.. but you need to know how to train them.. and yes they are intelligent enough to train.. bengals without this imput get bored and can be destructive..

mine sits, stays, gives paw, fetches .. and requires talking to and loads of attnetion liek a dog.. bengals also get stressed and fret easily if the main person in the home goes away ( even just for a few days) and they can develop PICA quite regularly.. this means NO leaving plastic wrapping anywhere or any other small pbjects they can eat than could cause the intesintes or stomach to have issue..



The hormone injections are WAY worse that neutering actually they contain shitty additives etc and can really muck up a cat.. and should only be used if you are going to breed at a later date,

you obviously have every intention of breeding her otherwise you would do the kind thing and have her neutered.

i feel sorry for her.. and you should be ashamed that you asked for a stud for her... to shut her up yowling.. thats not a newbie caring keeper asking for advice thats an idiot wanting to shut up their kitten and make some cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Start reading some good information about bengals.. learn from this terrible mistake u could have made.. and realise why everyone is shocked and upset.

stop defending yourself and take a look at what you were really asing for when u began this thread, realise how wrong you were and how unfair on the cat this was.. and maybe this lovely cat might have a good home after all..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

loginnumber2 said:


> Rescue her from where exactly? Shes here and she's staying here. When I take on an animal I dont get rid just because something wasnt quite what I expected. So why not just back the **** off before slating everything and everyone. I asked a question. I took the advice on board but then the RFUK witchhunt started as per ****ing usual.
> 
> So I made a statement that the noise drove me nuts. Shes booked in for hormone injections tomorrow at 3... that will bring her out of heat then she is going to get spayed. Problem solved.
> 
> ...


dont play that pathetic card

you are not a newbie asking for advice you were a person seeking to breed their very young cat who you didnt research the breed properly first..

and all to shut up their yowling..

thats not a newbie looking for help.. thats cruel.. this is why u got the respones you did.. is that clear enough for you now??

get some bloody emotional intelligence too and stop using the woe is me newbie card ok???

your not a newbie wanting help.. you were a cat owner wanting to breed a female way too young with a stud you didnt know nor cared where it came from to shut your cat up.. now maybe u realise thats crap behaviour now.. but stop pretending you are some poor little newbie were picking on

what u were suggesting doing to this bengal female was cruel..

FACT!!


----------



## loginnumber2 (Mar 22, 2010)

sparkle said:


> You have been sold a cat that was given to someone free for something in return
> 
> YOU post on a forum wanting to breed a bengal that you cant cope with!!!
> 
> ...


 
This cat is here and staying here. I decided on the hormones as this is safe then spaying when in heat. When in heat there is increased bloodflow and engourged tissues. this can cause complications and at least longer healing times for the cat.

I chose this route. Like it or not. Then when she is no longer in heat she will be nuetered. 

You have no idea where I got the cat from. Your entire arguement there is based on supposition and rumour. 

I asked earlier while still half asleep a question that I should have researched a little before asking. YES i did research on the breed but NO i didnt research breeding as this was never my intent. Now I know alot about reptiles (i'm using this as an example here so bear with me) If someone askes me about breeding their bearded draon at 6months I wouldnt automatically gather a mob and start a witch hunt I'd explain the mating ages etc and the dangers. Now I didnt need that explained cos as I was waiting for an answer I did start my reading where I'd already made up my own mind

So before you start telling me what i intended why not ask before jumping on the bandwagon?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

loginnumber2 said:


> This cat is here and staying here. I decided on the hormones as this is safe then spaying when in heat. When in heat there is increased bloodflow and engourged tissues. this can cause complications and at least longer healing times for the cat.
> 
> I chose this route. Like it or not. Then when she is no longer in heat she will be nuetered.
> 
> ...


 
its actually based on pictures, and if you look at youras, and connors you will see its the same cat, it has the nick in the ear and the same markings,

and why wont you answer any of your messages?

injections when on heat might be safer than spayin, but breedin her too young isnt, which this thread was started with that intention of doin


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

exoticskeepers said:


> Has anyone in Hull got a Bengal male they want to use as a stud? My female is driving me absolutely nuts with her constant calling. Anyone out there that can help?
> 
> She ia gorgeous and I dont normally like using hormone injections to take her out of heat.
> 
> Anyone out there interested?


 
THIS IS WHAT YOU INTENDED...

you posted it not me..

what a joke eh

yah lets get my too young female cat pregnant to shut her up then pretend i didnt really mean it or say it and play the poor me im a newbie card..

You may have other people in your life that are idiots..

plenty of people on this forum are not.. i did nto need to ASK your intentions the first post in the thread made them clear..

I hope even though you seem insistent on defending yourself .. that you realise WHY we all reacted this way

i jumped on NO bandwagon.. I have my own mind and opinions.. strong ones about people who make posts like your first one..

take a step back and when you are quiet tonight before u go to sleep havea clam think about WHY we all reacted this way..

and dont whine again about being a poor picked on newbie..

your initial post says it all mate.. 

change.. be a good owner.. read as much as u can about bengals..

and make the changes u need in your attitude in comparison to your first post..

learn from the mistake you NEARLY made.. and stop telling people its s witchunt.. U were grossly out of order in even considering breeding her to shut her up .. never mnd at the age shes at.. thats a VILE solution to the issue..




good luck with her, change and be the owner she deserves : victory:

x


----------

